# getting fc on gc 2.0



## Schifsky23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I'm getting a force close on my phone everytime I try to "get friends " in the contacts I select all it starts to process adds 4 ppl then I get a fc stating something about the ".acore"

Any thoughts?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

This has been a gummycharged glitch on every iteration of gummy I've used and I've used pretty much all. There is no "fix" that I'm aware of. I'm not convinced it will ever be fixed as it has existed in every release. You can add 4 to 5 SNS friends at a time before it will force close. Its time consuming but works.

Sent from my HUMBLE by Danalo1979 using Tapatalk


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

+1 
It happens to me too. Just keep adding friends or let it sync automatically over the course of a couple days, they'll be there eventually.

Or you can go to another ROM like I did.


----------

